# Auto Transmission Issues or is Everything Fine?



## RecreationalDriver (10 mo ago)

I've noticed these shifting issues as well, I have a stick shift and when I downshift, if I'm giving it any gas it will have that shutter. Also I notice when I want to get up and start accelerating I usually have to shift down a couple gears so that hesitating might be related. 

Do you ever feel like the engine is gonna drop out the bottom when you start it? I've started to notice that in mine and wonder if I need to change the plugs and coils.


----------



## siralexduke (10 mo ago)

RecreationalDriver said:


> I've noticed these shifting issues as well, I have a stick shift and when I downshift, if I'm giving it any gas it will have that shutter. Also I notice when I want to get up and start accelerating I usually have to shift down a couple gears so that hesitating might be related.
> 
> Do you ever feel like the engine is gonna drop out the bottom when you start it? I've started to notice that in mine and wonder if I need to change the plugs and coils.


Ever since doing the ignition work, the engine itself runs like a champ. It does vibrate a tiny bit at idle, which I suspect dirty PCV or similar. I was having a loud sound on cold starts, almost like a belt squeal but different. Turned out to be loose mounting bolts for the exhaust manifold. It’s easy to check, but if your turbo hasn’t been replaced, I’d be surprised if that’s the issue. Not sure what you mean by the engine dropping out, but it’s pretty surprising how many different problems on these cars can be caused by bad plugs and/or coils.
If you’ve got quite a few miles and haven’t done those, it was only about $200 (closer to $100 if you go through rockauto and can wait a week or so) and about 10 minutes of time to take care of.


----------



## siralexduke (10 mo ago)

The more I drive the car, the more I think this is just how the transmissions behave. Is a little bit of jerkiness somewhat normal with these ATs? 

Anything else I can try/check to determine whether there's an issue or not, since there aren't any codes or obvious problems?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

siralexduke said:


> Is a little bit of jerkiness somewhat normal with these ATs?


In my experience, no they are not jerky. Most of the time they are the opposite, with slow and drawn out shifts. What might be happening is, if the transmission slips more than expected it will consider it an invalid shift and bump up the transmission pressure.
I would change the transmission fluid, you are only a bit past due so the transmission shouldn't be fried yet.


----------



## siralexduke (10 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> In my experience, no they are not jerky. Most of the time they are the opposite, with slow and drawn out shifts. What might be happening is, if the transmission slips more than expected it will consider it an invalid shift and bump up the transmission pressure.
> I would change the transmission fluid, you are only a bit past due so the transmission shouldn't be fried yet.


Thanks, I’ve driven a 2017 or so Malibu with the 1.5 (can’t recall if it was the 9 speed though), and I remember that car being noticeably smoother - obviously a generation newer too though. Was avoiding a fluid change in case I ended up dropping the transmission, but I’m not noticing slippage or any other real issues that warrant such drastic measures, so you’re right that a fluid change may help. It’s probably original fluid; the brake fluid was pretty dark when I bled them if that’s any indication.

I’ll likely pick up some ATF tomorrow and do drain and fill 1 of 2. Will hopefully be able to report back tomorrow evening on whether or not it makes a difference.

Side note: I’m enjoying putting miles on this little car; it’s definitely great to drive for what it is. Feels more solid than the Civic of the time, and the turbo helps too! Would even consider keeping it, if it was a manual eco!


----------



## siralexduke (10 mo ago)

So I grabbed 2 gallons of castrol transmax Dex VI, and since I used ramps, I only got about 2.5qt per drain. Nasty black fluid. Doing 3 of those with a drive between should’ve put me at more than half but less than 2/3 of the fluid changed so far. It seems to have made a significant difference; I’ll see how it does on my commute tomorrow to know for sure. This’ll hopefully either fix the way it shifts, or push it to actually break. Haha


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Yea, just be sure to use the rated ATF. I know they are different, but my af in the diesel is very specific. Should have that guy level too. I also use ramps but level up the back with stands. It’s a pain but less worry about under/overfill


----------



## siralexduke (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Yea, just be sure to use the rated ATF. I know they are different, but my af in the diesel is very specific. Should have that guy level too. I also use ramps but level up the back with stands. It’s a pain but less worry about under/overfill


Yeah I just used the ramps to drain. Kicked it into neutral and filled till it came out the fill hole with the car on level ground. Didn’t feel like jacking the rear up 3 times, plus another 3 when I likely do the same thing over. Decided it wasn’t worth the effort. 😅


----------

